# Dark red golden



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

look up Adirondac Goldens (Carol Lantiegne....could be spelled wrong!) I think they are in New York.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I would suggest Colonial Goldens in Lebanon Maine Our Boys - Colonial Goldens
they have a really nice boy who is dark and really handsome "Beamer". They are also really close to you, so you can come for visits of their adults and such, very easily. I'm in North Berwick, and it seems there are far more people looking for puppies than there are puppies right now, so you might have to wait. (of course I recommend waiting till after the holidays anyways). 

I hope you have read the sticky about clearances; Make sure both parents and at least 3-5 generations back have the four big clearances : Hips and elbows (after two years old), eyes every year by a board certified opthamologist, and heart by a board certified cardiologist. These should appear on the OFA website. The forum is great help when you pick a litter you are interested in, they can give you info on what you might want to ask the breeder about (and their honest opinion of course.)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I live in eliot, maine, your close by, i had to go to oregan to find a red,she is at bottom of page.


----------



## Lilyates23 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the great feedback! I look forward to letting you know how my puppy hunt goes! I love my golden & can't wait to add another to the family!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Rainyday Goldens in Rowley, Ma has a litter posted that should have some dark puppies. 

Rainyday Golden Retrievers


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhonda Mulholland, SandDancer also has some lovely dogs from lines that tend to be darker.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

All the breeders that have been mentioned are lovely, but more than one produces some very high energy dogs. I'd encourage you to prioritize health, temperament, and an appropriate level of energy for your family over color. A good dark gold color makes for a striking dog (and I have two), but it won't be fun if you get the right color but the wrong personality for your family.


----------



## Coastie (Jul 13, 2011)

Good advice, Tippy. I didn't see any dark reds in the photo albums of the breeders mentioned, so haven't filled out apps myself. We're looking for a dark red, too ~ but temperament is the attribute that trumps all. We're a bit older, empty-nesters so a golden who wants to run like our beloved gordon setter (Willie) who we had when we were much younger, wouldn't be happy with us. He used to run like lightening and it was his passion. Our Golden (cancer surgery at 8 months but lived to be 10~!) was happy just "hanging around" as long as we were close by. Completely different temperament all-together. A totally "needy" always-happy (yet a bit lazy) guy, that one. Seems I'm not the only one looking for a dark red in Maine. As I mentioned on another thread, I met someone who found two gorgeous, healthy dark red sisters on Craigslist. Hard to believe, but absolutely true.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Coastie said:


> Good advice, Tippy. I didn't see any dark reds in the photo albums of the breeders mentioned, so haven't filled out apps myself. We're looking for a dark red, too ~ but temperament is the attribute that trumps all. We're a bit older, empty-nesters so a golden who wants to run like our beloved gordon setter (Willie) who we had when we were much younger, wouldn't be happy with us. He used to run like lightening and it was his passion. Our Golden (cancer surgery at 8 months but lived to be 10~!) was happy just "hanging around" as long as we were close by. Completely different temperament all-together. A totally "needy" always-happy (yet a bit lazy) guy, that one. Seems I'm not the only one looking for a dark red in Maine. As I mentioned on another thread, I met someone who found two gorgeous, healthy dark red sisters on Craigslist. Hard to believe, but absolutely true.


Keep your eyes on the rescues. You may be able to get a lovely dog who's a year or two old whose temperament is already established so you can figure out if that temperament is compatible with your lifestyle. 

Also, be careful with web searches. Many wonderful breeders have lovely sites with recent updates, but many more don't. And most of the terrible breeders do have sites (since they have to sell dogs with good marketing, rather than through the local clubs and word of mouth).

Respectfully, the lifestyle you describe might not be ideal for a Sand Dancer dog. I've owned two myself and known several more, and they're go, go, go dogs. Rhonda Mulholland is certainly a great person to talk to about the breed, and she's part of the network of great Maine breeders, but many of the dogs she produces are on the high end of the drive and energy scale, and even though all the ones I've owned and known have had that "off" switch in the house that makes them great companions, they need a lot of exercise and stimulation.

Good luck! Definitely start with the rescues and the local Golden club. And be careful of BYB dogs! You don't want to fund the production of carelessly bred dogs.


----------



## Coastie (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Tippy. More good advice! My DH wants another puppy. We enjoy the whole process and want to repeat it. We're perfectly fine with long daily walks ~ we just don't want a high strung temperament. Willie (the gordon setter) was so high strung our daughter used to walk him with roller blades on. (Blades were on her, not the dog, hee, hee). We don't jog or run, but we have plenty of energy (mid-50s) and time for a puppy.


----------

